# Forum offer MACAP MXDL ON DEMAND DIGITAL GRINDER - CHROME £700 delivered



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Fitted with stainless steel tamper

Back-lit digital display

75mm flat grinding blades

Programmable doses

Dimensions: W220mm x D370mm x H600mm

Hopper Capacity: 1.4Kg

Grinding Speed: 1400RPM

Motor Power: 340W

Unbeatable value for forum members only! Give me a shout if you are interested.

Andy


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

This grinder would look great with a new Brewtus! Can do the two together for £1750! Give me a shout if that's an offer you can't refuse....!!


----------

